
Opsian Talks to Aleksey Shipilëv about Shenandoah and Concurrent GCs - based2
https://www.opsian.com/blog/aleksey-shipilev-shenandoah-concurrent-gcs/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/cbh2yk/aleksey_shipil...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/cbh2yk/aleksey_shipil%C3%ABv_on_shenandoah_and_concurrent_gcs/)

